# My $400 Southbend Heavy 10 (part Out Or Restore)???



## Garthd85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Well goodmorning everyone!!

As a long time lurker and huge fan of this page I finally got me a SoutBend Heavy 10 RKL.
Its the short bed, which is fine with me,
I gave 400 for it and it came with the full collet closer and draw bar etc and some collets, bunch of albreight chucks and some live centers and dead centers and tool posts etc.
Its a 3 phase original motor and the machine definitely was used.


Heres my question I bought it to restore from the ground up, but im not a very machine advanced guy.  I am not nervous on the actual process, but more about if this machine is actually worth it. If anyone can chime in and respond to the pictures they see Id appreciate it.  I will take whatever other pictures anyone requests to help inform me. I went here because I love the forum and the PM page can be a bit tough.  Im just a beginner looking to have a really nice restored machine and its on my bucket list to restore one and have to keep. 



I also picked up a clausing 8520 with powerfeed and it actually had the belt gaurd too. I gave 600 for that one.  Mt2 with collets but no vise.  I will be restoring that one for sure its a great machine and canddiate for a restore.




 Anyways hope to hear from you all and thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## Garthd85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Btw sorry for pictures being canted wrong and not all full images.  First time using this!! Cut me some slack and sorry!!!


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 1, 2016)

The pics rotated wrong is a site issue, not yours.  We are used to viewing the forums with head tilted sideways or standing on our heads.  8^)  Of course you should restore it!  We love old iron and don't want to see any of it die.  Heavy 10's are good machines, and that one appears to be complete and a good candidate for restoration.  Some wear on the ways, but that will cause much less inaccuracy than you think it will.  It will work just fine.  You got some nice accessories with it as well.  At that price it was a steal!  The mill, too!  If it was me I would first get it running and check it out well before proceeding or making any big decisions of what to do with it.  You will probably be amazed at how good it is just like it is now...

Welcome to Hobby-Machinist!


----------



## Garthd85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> The pics rotated wrong is a site issue, not yours.  We are used to viewing the forums with head tilted sideways or standing on our heads.  8^)  Of course you should restore it!  We love old iron and don't want to see any of it die.  Heavy 10's are good machines, and that one appears to be complete and a good candidate for restoration.  Some wear on the ways, but that will cause much less inaccuracy than you think it will.  It will work just fine.  You got some nice accessories with it as well.  At that price it was a steal!  The mill, too!  If it was me I would first get it running and check it out well before proceeding or making any big decisions of what to do with it.  You will probably be amazed at how good it is just like it is now...
> 
> Welcome to Hobby-Machinist!


Hey


----------



## Garthd85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey bob I cant thank you enough for the warm welcome and words.  I was crossing my fingers hoping this was a good candidate for a restore.  I checked all teeth on gears and the wear is very minimal and the best part is no chips on any of them or any damage whatso ever.  Im going to buy a VFD today and wire it in and run it through its courses and take your advice and see what comes of it again.  I ran the machine on location at the gentlemens fathers house.  It was his fathers and he just passed.  Very nice man.  So i checked the half nut wear on running power feeds and the clutch and all worked great as did the quick change gears.  One thing that needs an adjustment is the tensioning handle down low on the cabinet.  It seems a bit tight.  Has original kotor and the original belt lol its dirty as hell because it sat in the garage while his father worked in their for over 30 years.


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 1, 2016)

Welcome aboard! I would clean out up and use it as is. If it suits your needs then I would refurb it. 


Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Garthd85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome jake!! Yea a restore is probably pretty extensive I just got excited I got it and started listing all the things I wanted to do like a little kid.  I think the advice I have received so far is very good.  I will clean it hp and use it for a bit and see if it is what I want and am happy with enough to do a full job on her.  Im sure it will be a beautiful machine tho.  Hear some great things about  the heavys!!


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 1, 2016)

Garthd85 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome jake!! Yea a restore is probably pretty extensive I just got excited I got it and started listing all the things I wanted to do like a little kid.  I think the advice I have received so far is very good.  I will clean it hp and use it for a bit and see if it is what I want and am happy with enough to do a full job on her.  Im sure it will be a beautiful machine tho.  Hear some great things about  the heavys!!


Restorations are optional.  Really ugly machines can make really beautiful parts.  Many of us, especially us hobbyists, want to have everything in our shops just so, pretty paint, clean floors, no clutter anywhere.  That is perfectly fine if that is what floats your boat, but it is a large hole to put money and effort into.  My shop is certainly not going to make the enthusiast magazines, but it works for me.

I suggest you wipe off the dirt and grime, clean and lubricate and repair everything that moves and rubs, and run with that for some time while you think about it.  IMHO, old machines are supposed to look old.  They have soldiered on for decades under things like production work, neglect, fools and idiots running them, and are still useful today, even with their scars and patina.  How cool is that?  It is just as good to have an old machine that shows its history as it is to have a showroom condition restoration, in fact better in my opinion.  Again YMMV, and I respect that...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 1, 2016)

The guys above gave you sound advise. if it is intact and can be powered up and run for a bit then oil her up and use her to see how worn it really is and make notes about what needs attention. My experience restoring my heavy 10 was a pleasurable one, I knew nothing about it when I started the restore but I learned as I did it. And now I have a fine lathe that I use and enjoy and I am very proud of it. if you haven't already seen it I did a thread on the whole restore, it might help you decide if you want to do it and to what level, it may also be helpful for reference as you do yours


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice machine. Looking forward to seeing it making chips.


----------



## brino (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Garth,

Welcome to the site!

I agree with what's stated above. Clean it, lube it and use it.
Then you'll know if the short bed will do everything you want.
Make the decision on full restore later, once you know it better.

By the way, it's nice to see so many photos. Thanks for that!

Good luck and let us know how it goes.

-brino


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 2, 2016)

Garth you got a great deal for a grand- you east coast guys find all the great bargains- that stuff would cost double (or triple) that out west here.
Have fun!
Mark S.


----------



## Garthd85 (Nov 2, 2016)

All the feedback was very very pleasing to hear.  The only thing and the knoy thing im worried about is bed wear.  While I know it varies from bed to bed and the severity of it,  i noticed a very strong ridge near the prism top near the v.  It seems like it has some good good wear on it.   I notice the carriage seems to move very well through out the whole carriage but towards the headstock it becomes very loose and easy, which would make me feel that this lathe was obviously used alot! I dont know what to do.  I want to use it but im also leary of this excessive wear.  Or maybe then again as I said being a newb I know nothing of which im stating lol im just stating what i have observed.  I cant ***** because I got this lathe for 400 bucks but before I buy a vfd wire it up and go forward I want to make sure this bed isnt trash.  The pictures i took will show that ridge.  I can also take more pics if anyone has anymore insight!!
Thanks to all of you you are all greatly appreciated.


----------



## Garthd85 (Nov 2, 2016)

Well I have bad news I am selling the lathe but want it to go to a good home.  Im offering it out for 500 bucks.  I paid for an electric lift gate diesel truck in getting it so 500 breaks even for me.  Im selling it due to the fact that my friend locally is actually going to sell me his southbend 10k light complete and in superb condition for 800 bucks I really cant compete with that.  Anyways first come first serve

Im located in middletown CT 06457

Its on wheels and is easy to move around.  Thanks alot for everyones awesome help and welcoming. Im sure you would all understand.  Ill be posting pics of the 10k when i get it


----------



## brino (Nov 2, 2016)

Garthd85 said:


> i noticed a very strong ridge near the prism top near the v. It seems like it has some good good wear on it.



My 1937 SouthBend 9" has that too. However, it's the best lathe I've ever had, and I have zero thoughts of "upgrading".



Garthd85 said:


> I want to use it but im also leary of this excessive wear. Or maybe then again as I said being a newb I know nothing of which im stating lol im just stating what i have observed.



It really all depends on what you want to do......and only you can answer that.
What are you making parts for? What kind of tolerances are required?
It's all about expectations.

There are workarounds that can be used to get past machine limitations including wear, and I believe understanding these makes you a better machinist. You end up knowing the machine limits and the cause of those limits and then can find creative solutions.

I have managed some 2-3 thou. press fit tolerances. It does everything I need.



Garthd85 said:


> before I buy a vfd wire it up and go forward I want to make sure this bed isnt trash.



How difficult would it be to throw a single phase (maybe 220V) motor in and take it for a test drive?
That would allow you to make a "test bar" to scientifically gauge the slop.
(after the clean, lubricate and alignment check of course!)

-brino

EDIT: Whoooops, I just saw your last post. It doesn't sound like bad news for who ever gets it!
Either way you're not out any money on it, and (hopefully) it's not going to the junkyard!


----------



## Garthd85 (Nov 2, 2016)

brino said:


> My 1937 SouthBend 9" has that too. However, it's the best lathe I've ever had, and I have zero thoughts of "upgrading".
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Thanks for all the awesome insight.  No Ill keep it before i let it go to the scrapyard.  But yes its for sale and I get my lathe friday


----------



## Garthd85 (Nov 2, 2016)

Garthd85 said:


> Thanks for all the awesome insight.  No Ill keep it before i let it go to the scrapyard.  But yes its for sale and I get my lathe friday






I guess your right.  Im an all or nothing kind of guy at times.  Im not making parts for NASA thats for sure.  Just some wheels spacers and shaving fork legs etc all for Motorcycle application


----------



## HMF (Nov 6, 2016)

Definitely use it ! Contact Plaza Machinery for parts. Use the restorations in the knowledge base as a guide. Post your restoration effort here to guide others.


----------



## Garthd85 (Nov 6, 2016)

Well gentlemen I just pulled the ad down and i decided to go through the lathe pretty well and it def is a great candidate for a restore.  Besides some worn ways and not being that horrible the machine is getting a vfd next week and will run it through its courses.  I just couldnt see it go.  Through the advice of all you great people its the best choice. 
I did however pick up a pretty pretty clean 10k for 800 bucks.  Ill attach pictures and let you see and judge.  The serial code shows kax.  Which i believe means 10 inch swing and hardened bedways with the QCGB etc.  
its clean and Im digging it.  3 phase as well which will also get a vfd.  The 3 phase motors and vfds sure are sweet glad both these southbends have em.


Well chime in with anything.  
Also on the 10k youll see the ways are excellent right near head stock, but for about an 8 inch stretch is this dull pitting its not horrible but it could hold some oil  any idea how to fix that or make it a bit better..??

I plan on starting the tear down on the heavy 10 after wired up and taking it through its courses one more time.  Will be my first time doing this so i will need help from all of you and will be having a new thread which will be picture heavy. Should be fun tho.
Also want to strip down and do a nice repaint and clean up of my clausing 8520 with powerfeed.  
Too many projects not enough time!!!!!!
Sheesh


----------



## brino (Nov 6, 2016)

Garthd85 said:


> Well chime in with anything.



Okay, lemme see.........two decent lathes, at great prices and the room to keep both..........how about:


(which is a badge of honor here, showing jealousy)

But seriously; congratulations!

-brino


----------



## Garthd85 (Nov 6, 2016)

brino said:


> Okay, lemme see.........two decent lathes, at great prices and the room to keep both..........how about:
> 
> 
> (which is a badge of honor here, showing jealousy)
> ...




Thanks Brino lol i am finding some things out about this 10k tho.  I have about a half hadle worth of play on both the cross slide and compound slide.  The bed has that pittint which Im not happy about but i guess im being a ***** lol


----------



## HMF (Nov 6, 2016)

Garth,

When you do the heavy 10 restoration, may want to :

1. pick up the SW Brooks/Ilion restoration book on Ebay, along with their felt kit.  

2  check out the knowledge base in this section 

3. check out and the "how to" files in the downloads area

4. check out the parts drawings we have there in downloads. I scanned in an entire parts catalog there. There is also a late edition of How to Run a Lathe in there.

5. check Steve Wells' site wswells.com for any info on the lathe we don't have.


----------

